# jrx-s



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone have more info on the losi jrx-s than the adds? They look great, I'm thinking of getting one. Has anybody run one yet, What did you think? Thanks, Jon


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Check out this site tons of pics and good info www.JRXS.net 

:thumbsup: Jesse


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

youre next car Jesse?????


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> youre next car Jesse?????


You Know it!!!!!!! hahaaa


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I just talked to my hobby shop and he said they could get me as many as I wanted for $300. I'm debating if I want to try it or stick with the TC4


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

smoothie:

Hi,

Depends on what you normally race stock or mod?????? and with the TC4 the stock/graphite tubs are very flexy B.M.I. does make a top brace for the TC4 and also a chassis with the batteries moved in futher and only six cells cut out that is ALOT stiffer. the chassis costs around 125 for a black one. not sure on the cost of the top brace tho. give Jason a call at B.M.I. 1.352.544.0463. tell him tim sent you


----------



## DJohnson (Oct 27, 2004)

smoothie said:


> I just talked to my hobby shop and he said they could get me as many as I wanted for $300. I'm debating if I want to try it or stick with the TC4


Is $300 going to be the average market price? All I've heard prior to this was $350???? Thanks.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I think $350 will be the going rate online, prolly a little more at hobby shops.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

when is coming out? are they still working on it?

the car looks cool, but i am not sure about those short arms.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

The price on the JRXS WILL vary from $299 to $340 and it doesnt matter if its online or lHS. A LHS in Columbus, Ohio is going to sell them for $300 I knwo for a fact. I have a pre-order in online and hes talking more like $310.00. I am also pretty sure Jimmy at AJ Hobbies (The Gate) will do a very fair price too. I am ordering $200 or more in spares and tuning options as soon as i buy the car-so I hope the hobbyshops keep that in mind when pricing the kit.

btw-only reason I didnt order the kit form Jimmy is because the release date was when he was out of the country.

Ray


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Ray:

Get ready for Mini to come gunning for you....... you know he wants one.(like we need more sedans) I'll call you in the am.


----------

